# c02 system and fertilizers



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

well, so far my 55g is almost complete and i got the lighting,substrate next i need some info i want a high tech tank setup so my next step is c02 system, i seacrh and read a few thread about it but not much info. I was wondering is there any sites that sella a whole kit? also about fertilizers, i seen www.gregwatson.com is the best spot for cheap long term use of fertilizers but which ones to get?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

HaN said:


> well, so far my 55g is almost complete and i got the lighting,substrate next i need some info i want a high tech tank setup so my next step is c02 system, i seacrh and read a few thread about it but not much info. I was wondering is there any sites that sella a whole kit? also about fertilizers, i seen www.gregwatson.com is the best spot for cheap long term use of fertilizers but which ones to get?


cool! 
I bought my CO2 regulator from ebay. $70.00 for a Milwaukee regulator with bubble counter. Works great. Places that sell a whole setup for CO2 usually overcharge. My whole setup for CO2 was $100.00. but that is a very low cost.. I looked around a good while.

I found a great deal on used CO2 cylanders at my local welding supply shop. You can also buy one off of ebay as well. I won't go under a 10lb tank, simply because I don't want to have to go refill it all the time. lol

I personally think planting a 55 is very challenging, because it is skinny. Hard to create depth with a midground in it. But I think I would plant any aquarium I had now LOL

You will need potassium nitrate-target @10-25ppm, (especially if you don't have piranhas) mono potassium [email protected], CSM+B, (flourish comprehensive, or tropica master grow are both better, but can't touch the price) chelated iron, (flourish iron is better, but again $$) and I would go for the potassium [email protected]


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

thx dippy







i'l looks around and make mine own, what exactly do i need for a good c02 setup ?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

HaN said:


> thx dippy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a cylander, and a regulator. I use 20lb'ers, and Milwaukee regulators.

Also, some tubing, a check valve, and a way to diffuse it into your tank. I have a Rena XP3.. I drilled a small hole in the cap of the intake, siliconed about a 4' piece of rigid airline tubing to it, and put a skinny airstone on the end.


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

hm.. should i just go for the PMDD Pre-Mix or tinker around with my own mixture? or better yet if it hard to figure out your own good mixture?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

HaN said:


> hm.. should i just go for the PMDD Pre-Mix or tinker around with my own mixture? or better yet if it hard to figure out your own good mixture?


I am personally against any pre mixed PMDD, simply because you can't taylor it to your needs. For instance, if your nitrates are high, and the mix has NO3 in there, you will have to starve your plants to get them down.
Or, if your phosphates bottom out, and everything else is good, you get the picture.
I get all the different dry ferts, and mix them seperately.


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

true, now when i order and get it, how do i determine how much of each fert. do i need?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

HaN said:


> true, now when i order and get it, how do i determine how much of each fert. do i need?


well, I wouldn't buy anything from gregwatson.com unless I was completely sure I was going to give it my long term 'best shot' at growing plants in my aquarium
If I was sure, then I would get what he offers. They all come in 1lb bags, except iron.. that comes in 1/2lb bags.
Remember that they are dry ferts, and you need to read before determining how much to add to your aquarium. I personally use chuck gad's fertilator as a guide, and mix the dry ferts with distilled water


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

thx for the info


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

where do you actully go to refill the CO2 cylinder?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

HaN said:


> where do you actully go to refill the CO2 cylinder?


I fill mine at the local welding supply shop


----------

